# Touring and Petrified



## NYCpain (Aug 22, 2004)

I just got the job of my life and I will be touring across the country doing musical theatre. I should be excited, but I am just petrified of getting sick. I already got sick the other day and had to run out of rehearsal, and today the producer called me and basically warned me that I can't get sick while I am on stage. Now I just don't want to eat. What the heck am I going to do? I hate this! I am going to be in a van going across the country and doing a show, and I just can't get sick...help!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

You shouldn't pick a job that puts you under such stress.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think yuor reply is a little harsh, i am a musician and am currently studying at music college. It is stressful, we have a lot of performing to do for which you HAVE to go, unless you die or something.It is not good to let IBS dictate what you do for a living, you sohuld do what you want to do IBS or not. Come the shows, your stomach will relax because the adrenalin will kick in. YOu may be running off afterwards and before- but you'll be ok for the show, its always that way.Are you going to do a dull office job that you get nothing for kaylis just because of your IBS?


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

"It is not good to let IBS dictate what you do for a living"It makes more sense to pick a lifestyle that accomodates your problems than to try to ignore the problems and hope for the best.


----------



## NYCpain (Aug 22, 2004)

I appreciate the responses...I would rather die than give up musical theatre, though, and would never just do something that I don't love and be miserable. I guess I would rather be miserable with IBS and be doing what I love. But, hopefully that adrenalin thing will kick in!


----------



## MsKyle (Sep 28, 2004)

I am a musical Theater person too! I can't eat at all during rehersals and show weeks. But you know when your on stage, you mind is totally focused on that, it is hard to concentrate on the pain. Congrates for yoru tour! I am also miserable trying to balance IBS and rehersals, it sucks. Producers don't care if your dying, they just want their show to be good. Don't tell them about you rproblem, believe me I got fired becuase they saw me as a liability. You have to bite the bullet. Try not to mention that it's an ongoing problem. You can do it...break a leg! Don't give up your dreams becuase of teh IBS ####.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Everyone has problems, yours is your guts. you will find a way to deal with it, we all do. Best of luck. x


----------



## Judy_M (Nov 6, 2004)

I really do not like Kaylis' reply. Sounds to me like a blocked artist! I am an actress/model and for years I took other jobs because I thought I wasn't able to act with my disease. I had fears, and I got sick, but I pushed through them. I also carry my bottle of Lomotil with me, and make sure I don't eat or drink anything that I know will bother my stomach. I can't eat like other people, but I sure as hell can live my life like I want to!Break a leg on the tour! And don't think about your stomach too much, dive into the role. That's what I do, and it's worked! You deserve it!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

If I worked around my IBS I wouldn't be in college still! Sometimes you have to suck it up and pump yourself full of immodium. I almost skipped a trip (almost totally paid for by my school) up to Boston for the DNC this summer, but I sucked it up, lived on saltines for a week, and I wouldn't have traded that week for the world! Congratulations on the job, it sounds wonderful. And we all know you can do it! I used to be in orchestra in high school and i worried about attacks, but once I was on stage I forgot about my IBS and just played. It happened every time- you'll be fine!


----------



## Julie_Willmore (Nov 6, 2004)

You will be fine. I played baseball for 10 years and for the past five I almost quit because of the IBS. But I find as soon as you start playing your body forgets about it and your fine...Do what you want to do because you will regret not doing it in the future just because you might have to go to the washroom lol...think about it that way


----------



## francesm10 (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree! When you are doing something you love, the anxiety decreases and so do symptoms! I wish I was doing musical theater, I would kill to be in Miss Saigon! Break a leg! And to those out there who would give up their dreams because their intestines are out of whack, I feel sad for you. You will never be happy!


----------

